# Sli’s can you relate to the guy in this video??



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

https://youtu.be/zjLR8293jnY 

Hi Sli people. Any thoughts on the guy in this video? Can you guys relate?


----------



## DavidGH (Aug 10, 2019)

Foxyfox said:


> https://youtu.be/zjLR8293jnY
> 
> Hi Sli people. Any thoughts on the guy in this video? Can you guys relate?


He seems more like a Beta Ethicist, to be honest.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

DavidGH said:


> Foxyfox said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/zjLR8293jnY
> ...


 hmmm interesting


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

DavidGH said:


> Foxyfox said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/zjLR8293jnY
> ...


That makes more sense. Thanks.


----------

